# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Veranderen van huisarts

## davanzu21

Ik heb al jaren dezelfde huisarts, alleen de band is nooit echt goed geweest. Ik heb vaak dat ik mij niet begrepen voel. Het gaat gewoon niet zo lekker.

Zo heb ik toen ik gemerkt heb dat er iets mis was met eten een afspraak gemaakt, en hebben ze me zo weer de laan uitgestuurd van ga maar aan andere problemen werken. Toen mij gemeld bij een gespcialiseerd centrum voor eetstoornissen waar ze me direct wilden helpen, heb toen via via een verwijzing gehad. Eenmaal in de kliniek kreeg ik een diagnose en behandeling, terwijl mijn eigen huisarts nooit een eetstoornis erkende. Het gebeurd meer dat het bij mannen minder snel erkend wordt.

Maar dit is niet het enige, de band is gewoon niet goed. Ik heb ook best behoorlijk pijn daarvan, het raakt me erg. Zij hebben vast ook de nodige irritaties rondom mij.

Nu wilde ik na heel lang nadenken en met mensen gepraat te hebben van huisarts veranderen. Ik heb mij gemeld bij een nieuwe praktijk en afgemeld bij de huidige. Nou weet ik niet in hoeverre een afmelding geaccepteerd wordt. Ik heb me gemeld bij een huisarts in dezelfde plaats.

In hoeverre zou je van huisarts kunnen veranderen?

----------


## Nikky278

Voor zover ik weet ben je in principe vrij om van huisarts te veranderen. Het is vaak erg moeilijk bij een andere huisarts binnen te komen, omdat ze vaak al vol zitten met clienten. Heb je het geluk een ander te vinden die nog plek heeft, moet je daar zonder problemen naar over kunnen stappen volgens mij, zeker als je ontevreden bent over je huidige arts.

Xx

----------


## katje45

> Ik heb al jaren dezelfde huisarts, alleen de band is nooit echt goed geweest. Ik heb vaak dat ik mij niet begrepen voel. Het gaat gewoon niet zo lekker.
> 
> Zo heb ik toen ik gemerkt heb dat er iets mis was met eten een afspraak gemaakt, en hebben ze me zo weer de laan uitgestuurd van ga maar aan andere problemen werken. Toen mij gemeld bij een gespcialiseerd centrum voor eetstoornissen waar ze me direct wilden helpen, heb toen via via een verwijzing gehad. Eenmaal in de kliniek kreeg ik een diagnose en behandeling, terwijl mijn eigen huisarts nooit een eetstoornis erkende. Het gebeurd meer dat het bij mannen minder snel erkend wordt.
> 
> Maar dit is niet het enige, de band is gewoon niet goed. Ik heb ook best behoorlijk pijn daarvan, het raakt me erg. Zij hebben vast ook de nodige irritaties rondom mij.
> 
> Nu wilde ik na heel lang nadenken en met mensen gepraat te hebben van huisarts veranderen. Ik heb mij gemeld bij een nieuwe praktijk en afgemeld bij de huidige. Nou weet ik niet in hoeverre een afmelding geaccepteerd wordt. Ik heb me gemeld bij een huisarts in dezelfde plaats.
> 
> In hoeverre zou je van huisarts kunnen veranderen?


Hallo,

In princiepe kan je van huisarts veranderen, maar door een tekort aan huisartsen is dit vaak moeilijk. De meeste huisartsen zitten vol.

Heb jaren geleden hetzelfde probleem gehad. Steeds afwijzing na telefonisch contact. Toen maar brieven gaan sturen naar huisartsen en zo aan een heel aardige en huisarts die je serieus neemt gekomen.
Dus misschien een tip voor je.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ik heb al jaren dezelfde huisarts, alleen de band is nooit echt goed geweest. Ik heb vaak dat ik mij niet begrepen voel. Het gaat gewoon niet zo lekker.
> 
> Zo heb ik toen ik gemerkt heb dat er iets mis was met eten een afspraak gemaakt, en hebben ze me zo weer de laan uitgestuurd van ga maar aan andere problemen werken. Toen mij gemeld bij een gespcialiseerd centrum voor eetstoornissen waar ze me direct wilden helpen, heb toen via via een verwijzing gehad. Eenmaal in de kliniek kreeg ik een diagnose en behandeling, terwijl mijn eigen huisarts nooit een eetstoornis erkende. Het gebeurd meer dat het bij mannen minder snel erkend wordt.
> 
> Maar dit is niet het enige, de band is gewoon niet goed. Ik heb ook best behoorlijk pijn daarvan, het raakt me erg. Zij hebben vast ook de nodige irritaties rondom mij.
> 
> Nu wilde ik na heel lang nadenken en met mensen gepraat te hebben van huisarts veranderen. Ik heb mij gemeld bij een nieuwe praktijk en afgemeld bij de huidige. Nou weet ik niet in hoeverre een afmelding geaccepteerd wordt. Ik heb me gemeld bij een huisarts in dezelfde plaats.
> 
> In hoeverre zou je van huisarts kunnen veranderen?



Hoi,

Ben je nu al veranderd van huisarts? Voel je je beter bij je nieuwe huisarts? Of zit je nog steeds aan je oude vast?

xxx

----------


## Mathilde-1

> Ik heb mij gemeld bij een nieuwe praktijk en afgemeld bij de huidige.


Davanzu: Ik ben ook reuze benieuwd hoe het met je gegaan is. De meeste mensen doen het andersom: eerst aanmelden en pas na acceptatie afmelden. (net als bij een zorgverzekering zegmaar). Maar zoals jij het hebt gedaan is ook keurig. 
Attentie voor al diegenen die dit lezen en ook van huisarts willen veranderen. Huisartsen hebben vaak onderling de afspraak gemaakt dat ze geen patienten van elkaar "overnemen". Ze beschikken zelfs over een eigen, landelijke computerbestand (zie http://ion.artsennet.nl/) met alle patienten van Nederland , waarin zij de huidige huisarts kunnen opzoeken. Zodra je je aanmeldt bij een huisarts, en mits die je accepteert (gebeurt dus zelden zoals ik al zei), gaat er automatisch een *emailbericht* naar je vorige huisarts. 
Dus in het vervolg zou je beter een andere weg kunnen bewandelen. 1. eerst afmelden 2. controleer bij zorgverzekeraar of het klopt dat je echt afgemeld bent door te vragen of je oude huisarts gestopt is met het declareren van het 3-maandelijkse inschrijftarief. 3. Vraag rechtstreeks aan je oude huisarts of je ook uit dat computerbestand ('ION') bent gehaald. 4. Meld je nu aan bij een nieuwe huisarts. Als het goed is, kan een huisarts je niet meer vinden in ION. Zorg dat je niet met terugwerkende kracht wordt ingeschreven, want aangezien je een aantal maanden geen huisarts hebt gehad, hoeft daar ook niemand aan te verdienen.(via je zorgverzekeraar kan je dit te weten komen) 5. over de overdracht van het medisch dossier kan ik niet adviseren. Huisartsen willen dat onderling (digitaal?) toesturen, maar persoonlijk vind ik dat de patient dient te bepalen *of en hoe het gebeurt.* 
P.S. er bestaat ook een folder, (http://www.npcf.nl/images/stories/We...20huisarts.pdf), uitgave 2009, van de Nederlandse Patienten Consumenten Federatie in samenwerking met de LHV, die helemaal gaat over het veranderen van huisarts. Aangezien de folder wel 20 pagina's groot is, lijkt veranderen van huisarts in Nederland een levensgroot probleem! 

Succes. En graag hoor ik ervaringen van anderen: zowel in het algemeen en met bovenstaand recept.

----------


## Luuss0404

Heeft iemand de methode die Mathilde schrijft geprobeerd?

Ikzelf ben op zoek naar een nieuwe huisarts al (te) lange tijd, maar de huisartsen die ik benader zitten allemaal vol en hebben patientenstops of vinden dat ik te ver weg woon (iets over dat ze binnen zoveel minuten bij je moeten zijn als er een noodgeval is?)... of komt dit omdat ik nog ingeschreven sta bij mijn huisarts?

Ik heb het idee dat ik er met het overstappen van mijn 'oude' (gepensioneerde) huisarts naar mijn huidige huisarts (10 jaar terug) iets mis gegaan is met de informatieoverdracht omtrend mijn gezondheid... heb het idee dat mijn huidige huisarts mijn medische dossier of niet heeft of nooit heeft ingekeken...

----------


## davanzu21

Ik heb het geprobeerd, en het ging goed...

Ik ga over 2 weken verhuizen, dus kan ik hetw eer opnieuw doen..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Davanzu,

Ik las idd in jou post bovenaan dat je van huisarts ging veranderen, maar zoals jij het deed is dus goed verlopen? Je stelde zelf de vraag "In hoeverre zou je van huisarts kunnen veranderen?" heb je daar inmiddels antwoord op? 
Ga je je nu weer eerst afmelden en dan bij een nieuwe aanmelden of heeft je huidige huisarts je doorverwezen ofzo?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb zef wel eens geprobeerd om te veranderen van tandarts, maar allen die ik benaderd ha hadden geen plaats. uiteindelijk maar de boel de boel gelaten

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
Ja wisselen van huisarts of tandarts is heel moeilijk, velen hebben patientenstops...

Toen ik klein was hadden we een huisarts en tandarts die mij lagen, toen we verhuisden kregen we een nieuwe aardige en goede huisarts en tandarts, maar die zijn inmiddels beide met pensioen  :Frown:  Zowel de huisarts als de tandarts die ik nu heb kan ik niet mee overweg, maar nieuwe HA vinden lukt niet ivm patientenstops ed en ik hoop bij de praktijkcollega van mijn tandarts terecht te kunnen... misschien toch maar proberen te doen wat Davanzu heeft gedaan en wat Mathilde aanraad...

----------

